# Basement Finish with Projector and Media Cabinet



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

More beginning pics...


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Now goes the framing and electrcal rough-in.


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Media cabinet, wiring, and plumbing rough-in


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Sheetrocked and taped....


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

More sheetrocking...


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Love my sheetrock....


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Painted and working on trim and doors...


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I dislike the tanish/brownish/yellowish carpet we have upstairs and coming down the stairs (no the blue rug does not belong there...just there to keep my dirty work shoes on and not scratch the floor). I needed something to break between the carpet upstaris and the new whiter/gray shag we are putting downstairs...thought the laminate made a nice flow. The screen is flat white without texture. I asked the tapers to not texture the 110" I drew out, but they decided to add 2 inches, so it is a 112" screen (I was devistated  )


----------

